# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى الترحيب بالأعضاء الجدد >  مرحبا

## حمص وفلافل

مرحبا كيف حال الجميع انا من اربد وبدرس بالتكنو هندسة كهربائية
 سمعت انه كليتكو فيها هندسات متنوعة ( اتصالات مياه وبيئة تكييف  الخ )
 وحبيت اسجل عضو معكو ويا ريت تقبلوني اخ الكو  ....... شكرا

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

اهلاً فيك و بتنورنا

----------


## آلجوري

هلا حمص وفلافل ... نورت ...

----------


## The Gentle Man

اهلا وسهلا فيك
وحيا الله 


والله حلوة هالاسم  :Smile:

----------


## عُبادة

اهلا وسهلا فيك دايما

بس ما قلتلنا انت من اي مطعم؟ :Icon31:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يا سيدي بتنور المنتدى اهلا وسهلا . 
 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## القلم الحزين

اهلا وسهلا فيك في المنتدى
ومن اليوم صرت اخ النا كالباقي
وبتمنى تكون مبسوط بينا

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اهلا و سهلا :Icon31:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اهلا و سهلا :Smile:

----------


## محمد العزام

اهلا وسهلا

----------


## keana

اهلين فيك اخي

----------


## محمد العزام

:Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## دليلة

اهلا وسهلا فيك

----------


## حمص وفلافل

شكرا يا اخوان بتمنى الاقي بمنتدى الحصن الي ما لقيته بالمنتديات الثانية :Smile:

----------


## The Gentle Man

ان شاء الله اخي غير تلاقي الي بدك اياه
وراح تكون اخ النا 
يا اهلا وسهلا فيك

----------


## محمد العزام

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حمص وفلافل  
_شكرا يا اخوان بتمنى الاقي بمنتدى الحصن الي ما لقيته بالمنتديات الثانية_


 هلا وسهلا فيك مرة ثانية بين اخوانك وخواتك 

ونورت المنتدى

----------


## حمص وفلافل

شكرا للجميع حبايبي

----------


## النورس الحزين

اهلا وسهلا بك في اسرة منتديات الحصن

----------


## زهره التوليب

اهلا وسهلا فيك
بس ماحكيتلنا اي سنه انت؟
وكمان المنتدى في كثير ناس من جامعات مختلفه يعني مش بس لكليه الحصن
اهلا وسهلا مره تانيه

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

اهلا اهلا رفيق تكناوي جديد  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mylife079

اهلا وسهلا

----------


## اجمل حب

اهلا وسهلا

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اي يا هلا اي نورت اهلا اهلا اهلا

----------

